# •·.·´¯`·.·• Pimp doggy dog•·.·´¯`·.·•



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Romeo would like to show off his 'PIMP' dog outfit lol
8)


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

LOL oh my thats brilliant - a right lil gansta he is, snoop would b sooo envious!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hahaha he likes to think :roll: :lol:


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

I just love that! He is too cute. And he looks like he is playing the part in those pics. "Peace out!" :lol:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Romeo looks so cool! 8)


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

that has got to be the cutest costume ever!!!!!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Romeo looks great!

Stef, how in the world do you create all those cute little symbols and stuff on either side of your words??!?!?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

he really is ' The Man' 8) 8)


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Hes so cute..his face even looks like he knows hes 'it'. Very cute


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

:lol: That is soooo cute!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Thats too adorable!!!!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that's not what i call pimp it's TRANSVESTITE  but so pretty 

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That's the funniest outfit I've ever seen! It looks awesome on Romeo~! He's so handsome!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Thats a great outfit.

Romeo looks so cute ( even cuter than he normally does :wink


Great pics , tyson so wouldnt stay that still! :roll:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww great piccys he looks fab stef awwwww he is growing up so quick


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I dont believe it , Triny is sat here with her red feather boa and her handbag waiting to meet Romeo, she said that she will meet him on the street corner as she could do with the money right now.     LOL


Romeo looks brill, what a fantastic outfit.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

LOL awwwwww bless him!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

How cute!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

That is SOO cute!!! What a pimp daddy!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

He looks great steph!Whos his stylist?Whoever it is they knoe how to dress to impress!
Romeo is a lil cutie,he wears hats well!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol i got it from a website and then i really wanted it- so i searched it and got it for a fiver off ebay. I also seen a 'ho' (dunno if im allowwed to say that word?) but thats what it was called. Trinity should BUY lol
It was a pink wig and something else!!!

Ive had so many reactions from this outfit though lol
a TRANNY
sunday best 
lolol
i just dunno- in real it looks pimpish! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> Romeo looks great!
> 
> Stef, how in the world do you create all those cute little symbols and stuff on either side of your words??!?!?



hey hun........
ive pmd you
:wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Triny would be Romeo's `Ho' anytime!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hahahaha- he likes older women! :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i may have to buy the purple outfit to match roo 8)  just kidding


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

LOL Sunday best, wonder who said that... :roll: Na now I can see a close up I can tell his a true P.I.M.P but a cute one


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hahahaha his sunday best :lol:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> I dont believe it , Triny is sat here with her red feather boa and her handbag waiting to meet Romeo, she said that she will meet him on the street corner as she could do with the money right now.     LOL
> 
> 
> Romeo looks brill, what a fantastic outfit.


Ohhhhhh, Ivy is soooooooo jealous right now!!!! :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lolol well hes a real pimp now- he has not 1 lady but 2 :shock:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> lolol well hes a real pimp now- he has not 1 lady but 2 :shock:


 :lol: :lol: Ivy said to tell Romeo that she's going to ask Smiffy out and have 2 men!! :lol:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

OMG!!! Those pictures need a cutie warning!!


----------



## LiLBevs (Oct 7, 2005)

:thumbleft: Lookin good there Romeo!!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

What a darling outfit. Such a cutie!


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

OMG-Romeo is so cute-I know you said you got it off e-bay,but do you remember the website you saw it on?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

TikiLola said:


> OMG-Romeo is so cute-I know you said you got it off e-bay,but do you remember the website you saw it on?


This is where i first seen it
http://www.wackyplanet.com/pet-halloween-costumes.html


I then searched it on google and a number of sites came up....

This is the site with th female one on too :shock: 

http://www.brandsonsale.com/pimp-dog-costumes.html

& more......

http://costumecraze.com/DOG35.html
http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=19813&PCatID=&ccatid=


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > lolol well hes a real pimp now- he has not 1 lady but 2 :shock:
> ...


Triny said she doesn't mind sharing Romeo and Smiffy has spent all day prunning himself just for Ivy. LOL

Also they mucst be alot of Ho's around as they have all sold out!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow no- romeo trinity ivy and smiffy :shock:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> ow no- romeo trinity ivy and smiffy :shock:


Rhymes aswell


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol yeh it has a ring to it :lol:


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Romeo hehe you look so cute :lol: 
Stef can Millie be romeo's ho to she said she feel's left out :roll: 
and can you bring that suit to the meet my hubby would love to see that :?:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hahahaha yeh course to both ?tions. :lol: 

romeos a real pimp now lolol :shock:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Dear little Pimp


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol donna i replied to pm.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That's just stunning and I love the colour!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

OMG hilarious! made me laugh!!!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG! thats such cuteness! I cant stand it :lol:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

he looks brillient i love some of the little outfits u can get for them
lol
jo


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Big Pimpin!!! Spendings Bones!!Cool Outfit!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I adore that outfit!

where did you find something so cute??


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Big Pimpin!!! Spendings Bones!!Cool Outfit!!!


----------

